# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از انسانی به ریاضی

## کوروش

خب خدا رو شکر بالاخره امتحاناتمون تموم شد و تموم عمومی هامو 20 شدم !حتی ادبیات 2که سراسری بود :d
الان دو ماه وقت دارم که کتابهای 
ریاضی:
شیمی:
فیزیک :
هندسه :
رو بخونم و یه 17یا18بگیرم و برم برا سال سوم ریاضی و هدفم مهندسی کامپیوتر !
البته اینو می تونم به جرئت بگم که میتونم شیمی و هندسه رو در عرض دوهفته تموم کنم !
ولی ریاضی و فیزیک یه مقدار برا من سخته!
با مدیرمون هم صبحت کردم گفت اگه تو در امتحانات بالای14بگیری بهت 20می دم !
چه طور می تونم این 4کتاب رو بدون معلم یاد بگیرم ؟
کتاب یا فیلمی چیزی هست ؟

----------


## Ensany

> خب خدا رو شکر بالاخره امتحاناتمون تموم شد و تموم عمومی هامو 20 شدم !حتی ادبیات 2که سراسری بود :d
> الان دو ماه وقت دارم که کتابهای 
> ریاضی:
> شیمی:
> فیزیک :
> هندسه :
> رو بخونم و یه 17یا18بگیرم و برم برا سال سوم ریاضی و هدفم مهندسی کامپیوتر !
> البته اینو می تونم به جرئت بگم که میتونم شیمی و هندسه رو در عرض دوهفته تموم کنم !
> ولی ریاضی و فیزیک یه مقدار برا من سخته!
> ...


پیشنهاد میکنم از کتاب های محوری استفاده کنی! ولی با این اوصاف من مطمئنم خودت تنهایی هم میتونی یاد بگیری! ادمای با استعداد مثل تو خوب و زود یاد میگیرن به شرط اینکه درست مطالعه کنی

درود، موفق باشی!

----------


## کوروش

کسی نیس مرا یاری کند؟

----------

